# Want to help me make a 3D Adult Furry Game?



## JanetMerai (Dec 15, 2012)

I am attempting to create a 3D Adult Furry Game and I need help from others.

Here is a link for more information:
https://www.furaffinity.net/journal/4129157

If you can't be bothered to click the link, here's a copy of the journal 

Funding will be through the adult version of KickStarter, also known as offbeatr.com.

My portfolio in-case anyone is skeptical of me:
http://fluffytail.byethost14.com

Though Second Life has stuff like this already, I want to make an  original adult furry game that has AAA quality graphics, models and  assets.

This game will have 100% exclusive models, textures, content and assets.

No Poser or DAZ models will be used, no models will be edited or borrowed from elsewhere like a site.
100% exclusive models will be created for this game.

An idea of what this game will contain:

Heterosexual, Bisexual, Gay/Boi and Lesbian plus other combinations
Hermaphrodites/Futanari/DGirls/Dick Girls or just plain girl with a penis
Some people have a preference for a hermaphrodite with a vagina penis  where the clitoris is long or the regular testicles and penis, both will  be considered.

Most fetishes will be considered as the following:
Heterosexuality, Bondage, BBW/Fat girls and guys, Buff/Beefy men and  Effeminate Bois, Effeminate Hermaphrodites and Buff Hermaphrodites and  more that will just take a long time to list.
This doesn't mean, however, that nothing else will be in it, this is just a rough concept.

What I am looking for are talented 3D artists out there who are willing  to work with me to create a 3D adult furry game and have a presentation  on offbeatr.com to get the funding down.

Models will be anatomically correct and will go through many critiques  and advice from the team, my goal is to make a good game that everyone  wants to play.

The game engine we will be using is Unity 3D from unity3d.com.

Models can be created with any program, but it must be able to work with Unity.

So what do you people say?
Anyone want to help me make this game possible?

My idea is that artists programmers will receive a cut of the funding  from KickStarter and if possible, will be allowed to participate in the  development of my in-progress untitled game with your own models and  contributed content which will actually be funded through KickStarter  and Offbeatr as it has two versions as a general and adult version.

If you want to apply, please reply to this journal and link me to your 3D and 2D work.

Positions I am looking for:

3D Character Modelers
3D Environment and Level Modelers
Texture Artists
Illustrators - The typical thing most people look for on FA 
Programmers
Voice Actors - Male and Female

3DS Max, Maya, XSI, Cinema4D, Blender and any software that provides the following are required to work on this project:

3D Modeling, Rigging and Skinning, Texturing, Sculpting and anything that allows for high end 3D development.

I doubt anyone knows what Substance Designer is, so I will be using that for dynamic textures.

So, anyone interested?


----------

